# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  The HOT CHICKS thread

## Trinnity

I can see there's a need for this. This thread is for @TheOneOnly2.

----------

12icer (05-05-2021),darroll (05-05-2021),Hermannsdenkmal (10-18-2021),Lone Gunman (05-05-2021),Robert (05-08-2022),TheOneOnly2 (05-05-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

12icer (05-05-2021),OldSchool (05-05-2021)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

12icer (05-05-2021)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

12icer (05-05-2021),darroll (06-17-2021),TBO (08-08-2021)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

12icer (05-05-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Trinnity

@Network loved the Asian chicks. The younger the better.



Some guys like fat girls. Something for everyone, no?

----------

12icer (05-05-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy

My avatar has all those beat.

----------

Authentic (05-05-2021),Daily Bread (05-05-2021),darroll (05-05-2021),Earl (11-16-2021),Lone Gunman (05-05-2021),Madison (05-13-2021),Mainecoons (05-05-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

Yes, yes it does. Is that your girlfriend or your wife? You salty dawg...........

----------

12icer (05-05-2021),Big Dummy (05-05-2021),darroll (05-05-2021),Foghorn (05-05-2021),Lone Gunman (05-05-2021),Madison (05-13-2021),TBO (08-08-2021)

----------


## Frankenvoter

Big boobies aint the be all and end all, aint that right Colleen?

----------

12icer (05-05-2021),darroll (05-05-2021),Lone Gunman (05-05-2021),Mr. Claws (12-01-2021),MrMike (06-08-2021),ruthless terrier (05-05-2021),Sunsettommy (05-18-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2

Ha. Oh yeah - I'm in need alright.

Thank you. I like you a lot.

----------

12icer (05-05-2021)

----------


## Hairball

These can get a bit hot on the grill when they grow up.

----------

12icer (05-05-2021),Lone Gunman (05-05-2021),Oceander (05-05-2021)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

12icer (05-05-2021),Foghorn (05-05-2021),TBO (08-08-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Ha. Oh yeah - I'm in need alright.
> 
> Thank you. I like you a lot.


Do you love her long time?

----------

12icer (05-05-2021),Daily Bread (05-05-2021),Foghorn (05-05-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

> Do you love her long time?



 :Nono: 

I'm old enough to be his mother. Behave yourself.

----------

Authentic (05-05-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread

Yup ! It perked me right up

----------

12icer (05-05-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> Yup ! It perked me right up


I like show-girls

ETA: From a distance. Most are more trouble than they're worth.

----------

12icer (05-05-2021)

----------


## US Conservative

This thread has meth.

----------


## Trinnity

It must be under the couch, I don't see it.

----------


## Natty C

Not sure if this is a legal post or not.  :Thinking: 


But since I'm flipping through the thread.  :Yawn:

----------

Neo (05-12-2021)

----------


## Natty C

God Bless America!

----------


## Neo



----------

Conan (06-08-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Not sure if this is a legal post or not. 
> 
> 
> But since I'm flipping through the thread.


To me, that is ugly.

----------

Conan (06-08-2021),darroll (05-14-2021),East of the Beast (05-13-2021),ELOrocks17 (03-11-2022),Kodiak (06-08-2021),Lone Gunman (03-11-2022),Madison (05-13-2021),Victory101 (06-08-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> God Bless America!



VoteforTrump.jpg

Some Nice Ones North of Our Border also :

canadian-convention-body-art.jpg  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Daily Bread (05-15-2021),East of the Beast (05-13-2021),Madison (05-13-2021)

----------


## Madison

> VoteforTrump.jpg
> 
> Some Nice Ones North of Our Border also :
> 
> canadian-convention-body-art.jpg

----------

BooBoo (05-13-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (05-13-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (05-13-2021)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (05-13-2021),MisterVeritis (05-13-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

33306065_1892483117469189_1902990989702725632_n.jpg

----------

Madison (05-13-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

we have a winner!

----------

BooBoo (05-13-2021),MisterVeritis (05-13-2021)

----------


## Natty C

> Attachment 59823
> 
> Some Nice Ones North of Our Border also :
> 
> Attachment 59824



Why, yes! Yes there are!

I did a project up there in Canada some years ago. I got along with the Canadians just fine.

----------

BooBoo (05-15-2021)

----------


## Natty C

> To me, that is ugly.


Opinions vary, I suppose. 

It's definitely man's work, though.

----------

BooBoo (05-15-2021)

----------


## Neo



----------

BooBoo (05-15-2021),Daily Bread (05-15-2021),MrMike (06-08-2021),navigator2 (10-09-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

must admit im into japanese girls......

----------

ELOrocks17 (03-11-2022),MrMike (06-08-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

8boobs.jpg

----------

MrMike (06-08-2021)

----------


## MrMike

> Big boobies aint the be all and end all, aint that right Colleen?


That is 1000% correct!

----------

BooBoo (06-08-2021),Frankenvoter (06-08-2021)

----------


## MrMike

> must admit im into japanese girls......


I do quite a bit of my time in Asia (China, Taiwan, Japan, other areas).  I have for some reason no inclination towards them (just not my thing).  Those ladies above are lovely but it's just never been my thing.  Trust me, the Chinese tried many many times to co-opt me with poontang.  It never worked.

However, show me an Irish lass, European or good ol southern gal, I'm probably in trouble.   :Sofa:

----------

BooBoo (06-08-2021)

----------


## MrMike

btw... the ones of hot chicks shooting (gifs) are excellent.  I need to relocate those on the interwebs!  lol

----------

BooBoo (06-08-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Bond, Jamie BOND :

  :Thumbsup20:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

MrMike (06-08-2021)

----------


## BooBoo



----------

MrMike (06-08-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

This one can share Me Bunk and Foxhole :

https://external-content.duckduckgo....6pid%3DApi&f=1

----------

MrMike (06-08-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Scope this one :

----------

MrMike (06-08-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

She got Legs

----------

covfefe saved us (07-27-2021),MrMike (06-08-2021),navigator2 (10-09-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

A Leftie One can Work With :

----------

covfefe saved us (07-27-2021),MrMike (06-08-2021)

----------


## wbslws

Girls with guns are so much better than libtard lezzies.

----------

BooBoo (06-08-2021),MrMike (06-08-2021),navigator2 (03-15-2022)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

saturday_evening_vs_sunday_morning_5009.jpg

----------

BooBoo (06-08-2021),Conan (06-08-2021),covfefe saved us (07-27-2021),DGUtley (07-30-2021),MrMike (06-08-2021),navigator2 (10-09-2021),Oceander (06-08-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Scope this one :


does the stock have a special place to rest her lips?

----------

BooBoo (07-27-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> must admit im into japanese girls......


Nice looking. If only they didn't whine like little girls!

----------

BooBoo (07-27-2021)

----------


## darroll

> Nice looking. If only they didn't whine like little girls!


No Hong Kong Voo.

----------

BooBoo (07-27-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Big boobies aint the be all and end all, aint that right Colleen?


I disagree.

----------


## Kodiak

> I disagree.


Sorry, but that is just ridiculous.  I'll take Frankenvoters cutie over that any day of the week.

----------

BooBoo (07-27-2021),Frankenvoter (06-22-2021),Neo (07-04-2021)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> I disagree.


I'm surprised she doesn't need a back brace.

----------

BooBoo (07-27-2021),Foghorn (07-08-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

Hot chicks... um... wait a minute, I just saw some. I'll find them, just a moment I'll be right back.

----------

BooBoo (07-27-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Sorry, but that is just ridiculous.  I'll take Frankenvoters cutie over that any day of the week.



You weren’t Breast  fed up to near your 5th birthday were you?   I was.

----------


## Neo



----------

Hermannsdenkmal (10-18-2021)

----------


## Think Tank

> You weren’t Breast  fed up to near your 5th birthday were you?   I was.


That explains it then.

----------

Neo (07-30-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

BooBoo (07-27-2021),Lone Gunman (07-30-2021)

----------


## DGUtley

B30E79FE-35F5-4CC6-BB9C-67C35E12A9DC.gif

----------

Lone Gunman (07-30-2021)

----------


## Neo

I’m not just a tit bloke you know!  :Smile:

----------

Hermannsdenkmal (10-18-2021),Lone Gunman (07-30-2021),navigator2 (03-15-2022)

----------


## navigator2

I dunno why but I've always been secretly in luff with this one. Beautiful but has that "she nasty AF" look. https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...cropped%29.jpg

----------

BooBoo (10-09-2021),ruthless terrier (10-17-2021)

----------


## Hermannsdenkmal

1630912915248.jpg

1600495465162.jpg

----------


## TheOneOnly2

> I can see there's a need for this. This thread is for @TheOneOnly2.


Not friends?  A nut? This is uncalled for. My feelings are hurt now.

----------


## US Conservative

Well bros no pics but she's a supermodel in my mind.

Around my age her dad died in am ultralight crash.

I was younger than her and am guilty of staring at her daily.  Was N t being rude but high school was the first time I saw real women lol.

I'm a till I. Touch wither older bro who is special forces A N D a comedian.

----------

Lone Gunman (12-04-2021),Redwing (12-01-2021)

----------


## kazenatsu

> To me, that is ugly.


You're obviously not a black dude.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> You're obviously not a black dude.


True.

----------


## Mr. Claws

> Big boobies aint the be all and end all, aint that right Colleen?


ABSOLUTELY! Time and gravity play hell with the big 'uns!  :Sad20:

----------

BooBoo (12-04-2021),Frankenvoter (12-01-2021),Hillofbeans (03-11-2022),Lone Gunman (03-11-2022),ruthless terrier (12-03-2021)

----------


## covfefe saved us

:Headbang:

----------


## Loulit

Need more redheads...

----------

covfefe saved us (12-04-2021),Lone Gunman (12-04-2021)

----------


## ELOrocks17

> To me, that is ugly.


YES! THANK YOU! No offense to the OP, but I will never understand why any guy would find that attractive.

----------

MisterVeritis (03-11-2022)

----------


## ELOrocks17

> must admit im into japanese girls......
> 
> Very nice!

----------


## ruthless terrier

those were the days.

----------

East of the Beast (05-08-2022),FNguy (03-14-2022),fortis (05-08-2022),Hillofbeans (05-08-2022),Kodiak (03-14-2022),Lone Gunman (03-14-2022),Redwing (03-14-2022)

----------


## fortis



----------


## Dan40

> Not sure if this is a legal post or not. 
> 
> 
> But since I'm flipping through the thread.


Bad case of the Kardashian Ugly  Disease.

----------

